
Why People Really Quit Their Jobs - kungfudoi
https://hbr.org/2018/01/why-people-really-quit-their-jobs
======
kwillets
As someone who is just about to send in my resignation letter today, I can say
it's definitely my manager. Interesting work is essential, but I think most of
us have been in the situation where transitioning to it is impossible due to a
hostile work environment.

In my case I've given it a lot of thought, and even engaged in new projects
which have been more interesting and successful, but it's still quite clear
that I have to leave.

------
sanjha7
Maybe this makes more sense when you working at Facebook or Google and already
earning top dollars with your stock options rising every year. In a situation
like that you start looking for higher meaning with your work.

But for the vast majority of folks they get less than satisfactory salary,
uncertainty about the prospect of the company. In a situation like that may be
the dynamics and incentives would vary widely ( work satisfaction could just
be a little piece of the puzzle)

------
ManlyBread
This kind of resonates with me. I can do my job without much problem, I earn a
decent amount of cash but I can't shake the feeling that somewhere out there
is a job where I can become everything I could possibly be. In part I feel
like this because my work is heavily bound to the vision of the other people
and I don't have much say in how I do certain things.

------
mywittyname
I find that the desire to leave gets really strong when I begin to struggle
with work. I'd rather walk away than be seen as incompetent.

------
djroomba
I want to say it depends on the job, but for white collar work I definately
agree.

